

Forgive your users; even when they are drunk - ashleytowers
http://usabilityfriction.com/2008/10/09/forgive-your-users-even-when-they-are-drunk/

======
timcederman
This isn't forgiving users. This is adding a gimmicky feature that frustrates
late night hackers.

How about trusting your users? Short of a BAC test there's no surefire way to
know they're drunk, and in addition so what if they are? Impossible to detect
the context of when someone really shouldn't be sending an email.

Virgin Mobile did a similar thing with their mobile service a few years ago in
Australia. Just like this it generated a lot of media interest and discussion,
and just like this it is a useless addition by a 'funny' engineer (Jon Perlow?
Likely, given his single use case he quotes as inspiring this.). If anyone
else had done it it would have been derided -- Google can't keep public
goodwill like this for much longer.

Thank goodness it's in Gmail Labs and not actually released.

